# Apartment Rentals in Ras Al Khaimah



## jacqulinegeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for the replies, to the query I posted before regarding a company.

Now, I would like to know what are the rental charges for a decent 2 BHK flat in Ras Al Khaimah. Is it high, could someone give me roughly the charges of furnished/unfurnished flats?

Thanks in advance.

Regards

Jacquline


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on location. 40-50k a year in Al Hamra.


----------

